# mein erster Koiteich



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle Leser,

ich möchte mich gern mal kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Oliver, bin 28 Jahre alt und wohne im sonnigen Süden des Ostens. (bei Halle). huhu Annett 

Ich bin seit ca. 9 1/2 Jahren glücklich mit der Liebe meines Lebens zusammen und haben zu allem Überfluss unser großes Glück im Jahr 2006 in den Händen halten dürfen.
Sein Name ist Kevin, ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt, und hilft mit seinen kleinen Händen und Füßen beim Teich-und Gartenbau dem Papa wo er kann, und ihn die Mami lässt.

Ich bin beruflich viel in der Welt unterwegs und habe nur selten die Möglichkeit mich zu entspannen. Wenn dann gehe ich in der Regel angeln oder jage meinen Kleinen quer durch den Garten (die nächsten Jahre noch liebvoll Acker gennant).
Da wir seit 2007 stolze Eigenheimbesitzer sind und meine Wünsche im Hausinneren denen meiner Freundinn (danke, die Geburtsstunde für den Teich war gekommen) weichen mußten, habe ich mich dazu entschloßen mir eine kleine Oase im Außenbereich anzulegen. 

Einige von euch haben sicher bereits mitbekommen das ich bei der Teichplanung mein Projekt mehr als unterschätzt habe und mich nicht wirklich auf einen Teichtyp festlegen wollte. Wie ich bereits erwähnte bin ich gelegentlich angeln und somit habe ich mich entschieden einen Koiteich anzulegen.

Wie sieht nun meine Planung aus?

*Meine Planung:*

Teichtyp: Koiteich
Filter: Schwerkraftfilter
Volumen: ~ 100m³
Wasseroberfläche: ~ 120 m²
Teichtiefe: 0,10 cm - 1,70m

Besonderheiten: nur ein Teichufer mit Uferwall und Ufergraben.
Ziel: keine sichtbare Folie

Ich bin ein Freund von klaren Linien und Formen. Da der Teich an drei Seiten von einer Terasse überdeckt wird, wird die komplette Flora sich an einer Teichseite wohlfühlen müssen. Ich kann mir optisch das ganze bereits vorstellen und lasse mir gern Fragen, Kritik aber auch Lob gefallen. Die Uferseite soll zugleich als Sichtschutz vor den Augen der Nachbarn dienen.

Nun will ich ersteinmal nicht länger mit Worten eure Langweile antreiben, sondern die vorhandenen Bilder (bin auf Monage und komme an die anderen nicht ran) zur Verfügung stellen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Oliver,

haben wir Dich schon herzlich :Willkommen2 geheißen? Nein? Dann aber jetzt.

Na, Du hast Dir ja was vorgenommen. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Ein Koiteich sollte möglichst steile Wände haben!
Warum eine Flachzone von 10 cm?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*



gemag schrieb:


> Warum eine Flachzone von 10 cm?



Damit es der __ Reiher und die Katzen leichter haben an ihre Mahlzeit zu kommen 

Meiner Meinung nach hat eine reine Flach oder Pflanzenzone in einem Koiteich nichts verloren.


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hab es dieses Jahr (beim Umbau) auch geändert und bin froh darüber auch wegen dem Dreck und der Algen!
Und ich würd auch nie (wieder) Kies  oder ähnliches rein machen!


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*



gemag schrieb:


> Ein Koiteich sollte möglichst steile Wände haben!
> Warum eine Flachzone von 10 cm?



Die Flachzone soll mit wenigen Pflanzen bestückt werden.
Könnte aber durchaus wegfallen.

Was ich auf jedenfall machen möchte und werde (Umsetzung noch unklar) ist dem Teich eine Seerosentiefe Stelle zu verpassen (70cm - 90cm).
Ich mag die Seerosen sehr und sind ein muß. Wenn der spätere Besatz die Seerosen wegfuttert (was ich nun mehrfach lesen durfte) muß ich mir etwas einfallen lassen.

Wie liese sich den sowas machen? Das Problem ist derzeit, das der Teich im Sommer voll in der Sonne steht und die Teichbewohner ja nicht gekocht werden sollen.


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hab meine Seerosen jetzt bei 1,2m stehen vorher waren sie bei 1,5 m sie kamen auch gut,kommt auf die Sorte drauf an.
Wenn du unbedingt Pflanzen möchtest Bau dir doch einen separaten Pflanzenfilter hab ich auch gemacht.
Da steht das Wasser bis 5 cm unter dem Kies und da drin sind die Pflanzen aber halt komplett vom Teich getrennt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*



Hast mir etwa Nachgebaut  Oder anders herum ? 

Seerosen musste ich auch haben, stehen auf 80-90 cm und den Koi schmecken sie auch


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Na ich hab meinen erst  im April umgebaut bin jetzt fertig nur noch eine Bank vervollständigen und dann war es das (erst mal).Ich glaub ich hab von jedem etwas genommen und dann hab ich mir das beste raus gesucht und verwirklicht und bin zufrieden mit den Ergebnis.
Mit den Seerosen hab ich keine Probleme die Fische lassen sie in Ruhe. Sie bekommen genügend zu essen "lach".


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Mir gehts vorrangig ja nicht um die Flachwasserzone.
Optisch soll es ein harmonisches Bild ergeben.

Zum einen erreicht ich das durch den großen Ufergraben.
Ich denke nur das es einen Tick schicker ausschaut wenn die ein oder andere pflanze auch im Wasser steht. 
Ich werde erstmal die Form beginnen zu modelieren.
Dabei werde ich alle meine Schritte mit der Digitalkamera festhalten und euch zur Verfügung stellen. 

Aber generell Seerosen und Kois funktioniert schon, oder? Wenn sie knabbern sollen sie. Die Seerose(n) wird ja nicht gleich absterben. Und wenn dann muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen.
Koi an Kette geht ja nicht.


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Denk  nicht nur an das aussehen, auch an die Koi musst du denken und da ist es besser weniger Pflanzen wegen den Gammel Ecken.  __ Parasiten entstehen (vermehren) meist dort wo Pflanzen und Dreck ist.


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Und genau deswegen bleibt die Flachwasserzone weg.
Ihr habt mich angesteckt mit dem Koifieber. 
Danke 

Wie ich bereits sagte werde ich sobald meine Russlanddienstreise zu ende ist mich um die Form kümmern und euch mit neuen Fotos versorgen.

Die restlichen Punkte meines Vorhabens passen soweit?


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Ich würd wenn es möglich ist noch etwas tiefer gehen so auf 2m!Ist sicherer!
Wenn schon denn schon!"lach"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*



gemag schrieb:


> Mit den Seerosen hab ich keine Probleme die Fische lassen sie in Ruhe. Sie bekommen genügend zu essen "lach".



Füttern ? Hast du ne Ahnung was Koifutter kostet  Die Seerosen müssen reichen


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Uwe!
Der war gut! "lach"
Wenn ich aber deine Koi und deine Traumanlage sehe wird auf die paar Zentner Futter im Jahr wohl nicht mehr ankommen!


----------



## Oliver (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hiho,

nochmal eine kurze Frage.
Wieviele Zuläufe sollten denn einen Koiteich verbaut werden?

Ich habe zusätzlich vor einen Wandskimmer einzubauen. 
Die Einläufe sollten ja sicher den benötigten Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen. Also sicher oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche oder ginge auch unterhalb?

Ich möchte die Einläufe nicht sehen. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit über einen Bachlauf, der ist aber nicht geplant. Im Moment zumindest nicht. Vielleicht später mal.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*Zu und Abläufe, Heizung, Filterteich*

Hallo ihr verrückten Teichbauer,

ich bin mal wieder mit einer generellen Frage hier am Start.
Ersteinmal wünsche ich nachträglich allen Papas einen schönen Vatertag. Ich  hoffe doch ihr habt nicht zu tief in den Teich geschaut. 

Ok, dann möchte ich mal.

Zu-und Abläufe:

Die Zuläufe in den Teich sollten ja nach Möglichkeit so geplant sein, das eine Rotation des Wasser erreicht wird. Mir ist klar es soll kein Strudel werden. Da habe ich dann auch gleich eine Frage. Können die Zuläufe unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegen? Mir ist klar das kann bei einer defekten Pumpe in die Hose gehen, aber da gibt es ja auch Rückschlagventile.  Maschinenbau sei dank. 
Wieviele Bodenabläufe sollte man i.d.R. planen? Einen zentral in der Mitte des Teiches oder dann doch lieber zwei? 

Heizung:

Mein Kollege (hat den Männertag nicht gut überstanden, dank dem Vodka) und ich haben uns gestern über den harten Winter unterhalten. Da kamen mir folgende Fragen bezüglich meines Teichvorhabens.


Heizung ja/nein, wenn ja welche Art (Fussboden, oder, oder)
Im Winter können ja Teiche zufrieren, wenn keine Heizung vorhanden ist. Was passiert mit Fischen bei geschlossenen Eisdecke? Ist das zuführen von Sauerstoff nur durch ständiges Filtern und umpumpen möglich?
Wenn der Pflanzfilter zufriert, was gibt es bei Kois im Becken zu beachten?

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe! :beeten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Oliver,
ich habe dieses Thema mal mit hier her geschoben, geht ja immer noch um deinen Teichbau.

Mal eine Bitte, mach doch mal eine Skizze und stell sie hier ein. An der können wir dann ein wenig rumbasteln


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Danke Uwe für die Hilfe.
Ich weiß für einen Anfänger sicher mit die schwerste Aufgabe beim ersten Teich gleich einen Koiteich zu bauen.

Ich kann leider nicht scannen, somit bleibt mir nur das Pc-Programm Gimp. Ich erkläre dann was zu den Farben.
Also hier mal die Skizze:



 

So. 
Legende:

brauner Bereich: 
Terasse mit Überstand zum Teich

hellbraun: 
Terasse (darunter der Filterraum) rechts im Bild

dunkeblau: 
Koibecken (Tiefe: 1.50 - 1.70m)
eventuell weiter ausbaufähig (Oberflächenwasser)

der leicht hellblaue eckige Bereich an der Terasse ist 1.50m - 1.70m tief und bereits (leider) betoniert

sehr hellblauer Fleck:
Pflanzenfilter?

grüner Strich am Pflanzenfilter:
Koisperre

mittel dunkelblau:
Tiefwasserzone für die *undingt haben will* Seerosen 

das im vorderen Bereich umzogene Tiefwasser und der Pflanzenfilter ist der Ufergraben

Das andere dahinter der Uferbereich. Pflanzenecke sozusagen.

Der kleine rote Kasten rechts im Bild soll ein Wandskimmer sein. Für die Oberflächenreinigung. Die anderen roten Balken sollen die Einläufe darstellen.

Jetzt kommt gleich noch ein Hammer. 
Ich will und möchte im Filterbecken (Pflanzenfilter) ca. 3000l Regenwasser speichern, und ggf. filtern und zum Ausgleich der Wassermenge im Teich nutzen. Natürlich kommt in dem Fall das Regenwasser nicht ungefiltert in den Teich. Bei Kois machbar?

So nun habe ich euch wieder einen Brocken hingeworfen und ihr _müßt_ nun meine wilden Gedanken sortieren.

Vielleicht kommen wir so zu einem Ergebniss.
Ich hoffe doch.

Danke schön an euch. Ehrlich. Wenn das alles so klappt, dann lade ich alle Helfer zu einem Grillabend und einem lecker Bier bzw. für die Damen __ Wein zu mir nach Hause ein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Ahh, das ist doch mal ein Anfang 

Die Form macht eine gute Strömung fast unmöglich  
Bodenabläufe sind soweit schon klar, oder ? Skimmer ist ja auch geplant, da auf die Hauptwindrichtung achten und den im Strömungsbereich anbringen. Durch die Form hast du leider schöne tote Zonen gebaut, die gilt es mit Wasser zu versorgen, also dort sollen die Rückläufe sein. Ich denke mindestens 3, besser 4 Stück.

Ich persönlich halte von Regenwasser für einen Koiteich nicht sehr viel, die Wasserwerte des Regenwassers können stark schwanken, dazu kommt Schmutzbelastung und Sauerstoffarmut im Regenwasser. Und sehr Weich ist es dazu auch noch. Klar kann man es aufbereiten, aber ob das im Verhältnis zum Leitungswasser steht


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Naja Bodenablauf ist der kleine schwarze Fleck in der Mitte des Teiches.
Ok.
Rückläufe auch in die toten Zonen. Ok.

Zum Thema Heizung noch was.
Wird die zwingend benötigt?
Wenn ja, mit was für Verbrauchswerten muß man rechnen? (ca.)

Wie groß sollte der Pflanzenfilter sein? Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben ~ 50% des Teichvolumens. Das wäre ja dann doch schon etwas größer. 

Regenwasser soll hauptsächlich zum Garten bewässern genutzt werden. Nur eventuell zum Auffüllen bei Wasserverlust.
Die Erstbefüllung werde ich bei dem Wasserversorger beantragen. Also keine Abwassergebühren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Zur Heizung kann ich nichts sagen, damit teste ich auch erst in diesem Winter rum.

Pflanzenfilter 50% ??? Wow, dass wird nen Ding 

Du baust einen Koiteich, da können schon mal ein paar Pflanzen drin sein aber Tendenz doch eher weniger, dafür gibts ja Technik 

Gibt es bei euch keine Außenwasseruhren, also ein Zwischenzähler ?


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Zum Thema Aussenwasseruhren:
Da haben wir beim Hausbau wohl etwas gepennt. An alles haben gedacht, aber die Aussenanlage hat keinen Wasseranschluß. Warum auch? Der Alte (ich) rennt ja mit der Gieskanne durch Garten >1000m². *grml*

Das wird nachgerüstet.
Muss ich mich mal bei den Wasserwerken schlau machen.

Warum experimentierst du mit einer Heizung? Hast du ohne Nachteile endecken können?


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Mahlzeit,

ich hab ja bekanntlich keinen Koiteich und mich sogar freiwillig gegen Fische entschieden. 
Aber seit wann ist reines Regenwasser denn sauerstoffarm? 
Allgemein würde ich nie ja oder nein zu Regenwasser sagen, genauso wenig, wie man das bei Brunnenwasser sagen kann.
Dafür schwanken die Werte zwischen unseren einzelnen Wohnorten viel zu sehr. Wir haben hier hartes Leitungswasser, weshalb ich unseren Teich lieber mit sauberem! Regenwasser nachspeise. Brunnenwasser ist leider nitratbelastet. 
Es kann bei Tiefbrunnen aber durchaus geeignet sein, muss es aber nicht.
Leitungswasser ist da, wie Uwe schon schreibt, natürlich am besten kontrolliert. Werte bekommt man meist über die HP des Versorgers. Aber man zahlt je m³ halt ca. 1,50 - 2 Euro ohne Abwasser - je nach Versorger...


@Oliver
Wäre eine Zisterne für den Garten zum Gießen nicht besser? Oder gleich einen Brunnen bohren lassen? 

Es gibt im Bereich Koiteich verschiedene Ansichten und Möglichkeiten. Diese hier alle zu präsentieren ist natürlich nicht einfach. Vielleicht schaust Du mal durch die Galerie, in den Useralben und auch im Unterforum "Koi und Koiteich", was Dir so zusagt. 
Für mich gehören Pflanzen und Teich einfach zusammen und es gibt hier einige Beispiele, wo es auch mit Koi halbwegs (abfressen) funktioniert....
Da Pflanzen Substrat benötigen, kommt es an diesen Stellen zwangsläufig zur Ablagerung von Schmutzpartikeln. 
Viele versuchen dies durch extra Pflanzenbereiche (Bodenfilter, Pflanzenfilter, Pflanzenteiche) zu minimieren. Gleichzeitig kommen dann die Fische nicht mehr an die Pflanzen als Snackbar heran. Man kann die Bereiche vielleicht auch so an den Teich angliedern, dass man die Trennung nur auf den zweiten Blick erkennt. 
Die teuerste Filtertechnik kann einem nicht 100%ig die Pflanzen ersetzen. Das können max. regelmäßige + großzügige Teilwasserwechsel (Nitratproblematik=Algen oder gar irgendwann Nitrit). 

Wegen der Seerosen... eine wuchskräftige Sorte, die vermutlich auch Koi verträgt, könntest Du von mir haben, falls sie gefällt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/44555&d=1242837477
Selbstabholung oder wir bringen sie vielleicht mal vorbei - erstmal abwarten, wann Du soweit bist.


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Das mit einer Zisterne werde ich mir wohl oder über nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Dann lieber eine etwas kleinere mit einem Volumen von 2000-3000l.
Das sollte zum Garten gießen reichen. 
Ist ja nun mit Teich nicht der größte Garten.

Da ich hier auch eine Menge bei den Teichen gelesen habe und der ein oder andere nochmal umbaut bzw. neubaut, überlege ich mir das eben genau. So ein Teich kostet ja eine Kleinigkeit. 

Auf dein Angebot mit den Seerosen komme ich sicher zurück. Bis dahin ist der Weg sicher noch lang und steinig.
Ich will endlich Heim (Montage in Russland :crazy). Soviele Dinge die ich mir nochmal live vor Ort anschauen muß.
Wenn die grobe Planung des Teiches abgeschloßen ist werde ich sie mal in skizzenform einscannen und hier vorstellen.

Die Grundform ist mit dem heutigen Layout eigentlich fertig. Die Verlegung von Rohren, Zu und Abläufen werde ich nur vor Ort richtig einschätzen können. Ich brauche den Zollstock. 
Es lassen sich zwar Abmaße vorstellen, man kann sich aber dahingehend sehr täuschen.

Da ich mich ja nun vom Koifieber habe anstecken lassen (Danke :crazy IRONISCH gemeint), ich aber auch die Flachwasserzone (Filterteich) mit Pflanzen bestücken will, werde ich wohl in zwei Richtungen denken müßen. Zum einen Koiteichbau, zum anderen Gartenteichbau.
Mit eurer Hilfe, Kompetenz, Kritik und Anregungen sehe ich dem ganzen nun doch etwas gelassener entgegen. Der Bau wird sicher etwas länger dauern. Ich werde das ganze hier dokumentieren. Ähnlich dem Vorbild Koi-Uwe. 
Klasse Koiteich-Doku.
Danke ersteinmal.

Kann eventuell noch ein Koiteichbesitzer mal was zu einer Heizung sagen? Mich intressieren unter anderem Verbauchswerte.
Apropos Verbrauchswerte. 
Mit welchen Werten muß man im Schnitt bei den Teichkomponenten rechnen? Also Pumpen usw. .
Das ist für meine kleine Stromleitung im Terassenbereich wichtig. Die ist zwar 2,5 mm² stark und nur ca. 20m lang (locker belastbar bis 20A) aber vielleicht muss ich doch noch das ein oder andere Kabel in den Garten ziehen.
Dann wühl ich den nämlich lieber jetzt auf, als nacher wenn _alles_ fertig. Meine Freundinn reißt mir meinen Kopf ab wenn ich sagen werde, was ich am Teich alles anders machen muß, will und werde. *für meine Maus: Ich liebe dich.Wird schon schön werden. Versprochen.*


----------



## Dodi (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Oliver,

ich verfolge Dein Koiteichprojekt mit großem Interesse -
wird bestimmt klasse! 

Zum Thema Heizung wirst Du hier fündig.

Vielleicht kann Rainer (rainthanner) mal was zum Verbrauch sagen? 

Viel Erfolg beim Teichbau!


----------



## Oliver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Ich werde mir bei der Umsetzung große Mühe geben. Allein schon um mir einen Gefallen zu tun und den Leuten hier die dann vielleicht genauso Hilfe benötigen wie ich. Und genau das dokumentiere ich dann hier. 

Wenn in 1 - 2 Jahren dann mal der Teich fertig sein sollte (ich werde alles mit Bedacht erledigen) dann hoffe ich alles zu Zufriedenheit der Fische und den Kritikern getan zu haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Sorry zu der Regenwassergeschichte, ich dachte Regen wäre wie Brunnenwasser auch Sauerstoffarm. 
Man lernt halt nie aus


----------



## Oliver (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Koi-Uwe.
Keiner ist perfekt. Niemand. 
Das nimmt dir keiner übel. 

Warum auch?


----------



## Oliver (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Mir schwirren soviele Fragen im Kopf herum, das ich die gleich wieder loswerden muss.
Über die Zuläufe habe ich ja bereits die ein oder andere Frage gestellt.
Nun noch eine. Um mir nach Möglichkeit spätere noch die ein oder andere Option offen zu halten, würde es sich denn anbieten eine Art Ringleitung um den Teich zu legen und dann an div. Stellen die Zuläufe in den Teich zu bringen?
Somit wäre man für die Zukunft etwas felxibler, wenn man merken sollte, das der ein oder andere Zulauf vielleicht doch besser 3m weiter links funktionieren würde.

Macht sowas Sinn? 

Weiter muss ich nochmal Fragen was ich im Winter mit Kois mache? Der Teich wird ca. 1.50 - 1.70m tief. Die Filter laufen dann weiter?
Wenn nein, und ich habe eine Eisdecke auf dem Teich was passsiert mit den Fischen? Die Sauerstoffversorgung muss doch gewährleistet sein, oder nicht?
Fische halten ja eine Art Winterschlaf und reduzieren ihre Aktivität auf ein minimum.
Könnte mich da nochmal jemand aufklären? 

Danke ihr lieben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Oliver,
eine Ringleitung habe ich Ansatzweise bei mir verbaut  Und das ist durch meine Mauer etwas komplizierter als bei einem "normalen" Teich.

Alles anderen Antworten findest du über die Suche , wurden schon x-mal besprochen.


----------



## Oliver (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

So nun bin ich wieder zu Haus eund stelle gleich mal das Baugrundstück vor.
Sind noch andere kleinere Dinge welche ich gleich mitfotografiert habe.



 


unser Dicker



 
die Mami dazu 

unser Teichbau:
weitere Bilder


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mein zweites Hobby (auch wenn es sicher einige niucht verstehen können)
Ja wir züchten zum Essen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Der andere Teil unseres Gartens:
Viel, viel Arbeit. Wohin man(n) auch schaut.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



So.
Zum aktuellen Projekt gibt es demnächst mehr Bilder.


----------



## Oliver (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

So dann solls mal weiter gehen.
Begonnen die letzte Teichmauer auszugraben. Der Boden ist im unteren Teil bei ca. 90 cm. so hart das ich denke ich grabe im Beton rum. :crazy



 

Dann die ersten Einlaufstellen.
Die Rohre liegen nur zur Probe, da ich hier noch die ein oder andere Frage habe.
Das Rohr hat eine Größe von DN50. Insgesamt soll eine Ringleitung verlegt werden, die eine Länge von ca. 30m hat. Reicht da dieser Querschnitt? Gibt es bei den T-Stücken etwas zu beachten?
Letzlich soll ja eigentlich nur das gefilterte Wasser wieder in den Teich gebracht werden. Nebeneffekt durch die Einlaufhöhe ist wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab eja auch der Sauerstoff.

Die Rohre werden noch hinter den Steinen verlegt, da ich später eventuell doch nochmal das ein oder andere Rohr umverlegen möchte, sofern die Strömung zum Skimmer nicht ganz stimmt.

Hier mal die Einläufe. Skizzen folgen (muss ich noch einscannen). Ich hatte ja im Urlaub Zeit.



 

 

 

 

 



Wie gesagt meine Skizzen lade ich noch hoch bzw. verlinke sie von meinem kl. Webserver hierher. 

Uhi mein max. Bilderlimit ist gleicherreicht. Verdammt.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Servus Oliver



> Uhi mein max. Bilderlimit ist gleicherreicht. Verdammt.



Du kannst die Bilder auch direkt in deinen Beitrag einfügen < Klick in meiner Signatur


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Hallo Oliver, 

vielleicht hab ich mal wieder was überlesen, aber mir fehlen "die Adern" deines Teichbaus. Ich sehe keine Bodenabläufe. 
Das wäre vergleichbar mit einem Haus ohne Tür. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Oliver (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Nein du siehst schon richtig. Die Bodenabläufe fehlen noch.
Die kommen aber. 
Leider muss ich dazu an 2 Stellen den Beton wieder aufschneiden. 
Naja wer keine Arbeit hat der macht sich welche.

So nun reiche ich mal noch 3 Skizzen nach. So soll die nun endgültige Teichform aussehen. 
Im Pflanzenfilter, wird es eine Koisperre geben. Das die kleinen Racker mir die Pflanzen nicht zerfressen.

Die endgültigen Länge reiche ich heute Abend nach. Muß noch messen.

Also hier der Link zu den Skizzen: http://unser-gruener-garten.dyndns.org/myGarden/photos.php


----------



## Oliver (31. März 2010)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

*push*



Da ist er wieder.
Heute, sobald der Regen aufhört mich zu ärgern werde ich mal aktuelle Bilder nachreichen.

Aufgrund der langen Montage im letzten Jahr ist leider im Teich nicht viel passiert.
Also bis später.

LG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2010)

*AW: mein erster Koiteich*

Prima,
da freuen wir uns doch schon drauf


----------

